# Two Solution 2x2 Bump Cube



## Cubeologist (Dec 11, 2014)

I know this is not an original idea, but it was really fun to make and just wanted to share the process. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow!!! Never thought of it... Might try it.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 11, 2014)

ohhhhhh mirror blocks

Nice mod.


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 11, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Wow!!! Never thought of it... Might try it.





Randomno said:


> ohhhhhh mirror blocks
> 
> Nice mod.



Thanks! I just thought it was something fun. Glad you like it.


----------

